# asked out a guy



## orchdorch925 (Aug 26, 2010)

:boogie Ok, so there's this guy that I've had a mad crush on for a couple of months. After talking to some of my friends, I came to the conclusion that I'd ask the guy out. We were putting up posters for Spanish Club (which we're both officers for) and, at first, I was nervous and didn't want to go through with it. However, I finally relaxed. When we were all done, I asked him if maybe he'd like to go to a movie and he said yes. I didn't manage to look at him the entire conversation, but I'm proud of myself for not only having the courage to ask out a guy, but to do it to his face. I just have to try not to overanalyze every detail and worry about what the future will hold. I mean, as I try to keep telling myself, "What's the worst that can happen?" (If I was in a movie, I'd get struck down by a meteor right now :teeth)


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

You rock! Way to go orchie!!! :boogie


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

good for you!


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

I remember the one time a girl asked me out. To a movie. She stood me up. She said her car died. We set another date. She stood me up again.


----------



## daniel1989 (Feb 14, 2011)

Good job!


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Go girl, go!! :boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## LeftyFretz (Feb 12, 2011)

Awesome!!! Hopefully it goes well.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Wow that is so cool! And congratulations, I hope it works out between the two of you.


----------



## barry2010 (Jun 16, 2010)

nice one


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

*bro fist*


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

That is so great! :yay That's such an enormous hurdle to overcome, you should feel very proud and know just how strong you really are.


----------



## pkd88 (Mar 10, 2011)

Congratulations on such a big accomplishment


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

scarpia said:


> I remember the one time a girl asked me out. To a movie. She stood me up. She said her car died. We set another date. She stood me up again.


Your name wouldn't happen to be...

Wait. I don't even want to know. :afr


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Way to go!

I asked a guy out and got turned down, but I felt really proud of myself all the same. Hope it goes great!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> Way to go!
> 
> I asked a guy out and got turned down, but I felt really proud of myself all the same. Hope it goes great!


What kind of rocks does this guy have in his head?? :um


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh and way to go OP!! I wish more gals would follow your superb example. I generally observe that most men tend to feel as though the onus is on them when it comes to making the first move. I think men could benefit in terms of their self esteem every once in a while if there was more of this stuff going on. Good stuff!!


----------

